# Parts reel



## MJS00 (Oct 8, 2021)

I recently bought a penn 9 level wind and 309 and the guy had this in a box. I don’t know much about it, but was hoping someone here does. The reel has no marking, but does have a small circle where it looks like a sticker may have been years ago. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Its made a lot like a Kencor ....... but not exactly. Might have been re-branded.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

KENCOR Fishing Reel NO. 130M Level Wind Deep Sea Salt Water JAPAN Must See | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for KENCOR Fishing Reel NO. 130M Level Wind Deep Sea Salt Water JAPAN Must See at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Kencor Drum No.130M Kenko Iida Machinery And Metal Industries | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kencor Drum No.130M Kenko Iida Machinery And Metal Industries at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MJS00 (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you


----------

